# Circulator



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 16, 2019)

A perfect sounding 4 stage OTA phaser! I call it the iota 4 phase machine ?. It fired up from the get go but I was having a problem with the red/green bi-color indicator LED. It was just displaying the LFO in red only, regardless of active or bypass. After much help from the forum and many attempts I remedied this issue by taking out R100 and replacing it with a solder bridge. I believe this issue is resolved with newer boards. Tayda "lawn green" enclosure but I think they must water their lawns with uranium. Smallbear knobs...and did you know they come with little plastic removable covers on the silver tops? Well, they do ?. Relay bypass module for that sweet soft touch.


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2019)

Man you do have builds down to a science! Looks Great!


----------



## reubenreub (Oct 16, 2019)

This is a seriously beautiful build inside and out! Very excited to build mine now!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 16, 2019)

Here is the issue that I think will be resolved in future PCBs. I wish the LED was just off when bypassed, not red.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> A perfect sounding 4 stage OTA phaser! I call it the iota 4 phase machine ?. It fired up from the get go but I was having a problem with the red/green bi-color indicator LED. It was just displaying the LFO in red only, regardless of active or bypass. After much help from the forum and many attempts I remedied this issue by taking out R100 and replacing it with a solder bridge. I believe this issue is resolved with newer boards. Tayda "lawn green" enclosure but I think they must water their lawns with uranium. Smallbear knobs...and did you know they come with little plastic removable covers on the silver tops? Well, they do ?. Relay bypass module for that sweet soft touch.
> View attachment 1880
> View attachment 1882


Like a pro! Build me one! ?


----------



## phi1 (Oct 16, 2019)

How does the vibrato setting compare to the photon vibe?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 16, 2019)

phi1 said:


> How does the vibrato setting compare to the photon vibe?


This vibrato is  more one dimensional compared to the photon vibes thick and spacious photocell action. Not to say this one is bad. I actually like how you can dial in just a simple pitch warble in the vibrato mode, among other sounds. This can also go a _lot _faster and a _lot _slower in both modes.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2019)

Another beautiful build.  
I can see the logic in having the LED throb at the LFO rate whether the effect is engaged or not.  My Nobels Stereo Chorus pedal has 2 LEDs: one for the LFO that always throbs at the LFO rate and one that glows steady when the effect is engaged.  My Shaky Jimi (Uni-Vibe clone), on the other hand, has an LED that throbs at the LFO rate when the effect in engaged and is dark when bypassed. 

When I build my Duo-Phase, I'm putting a 2-color LED on it that throbs with the LFOs.  Depending on the LFO mode, I'll get one, two or three colors out of it.  Still working out the details.


----------



## Dreamlands (Oct 16, 2019)

Just look at it.   So clean.


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 16, 2019)

another beautiful build! Very clean


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 21, 2019)

Having the same issue with the LED, will try just bridging R100.


----------

